# Cannondale Flash Lefty auf Starrgabel umrüsten



## snah0815 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

kann man in ein Cannondale Flash Lefty so ohne weiteres eine Starrgabel (Carbon) einbauen (für MTB-Uphill-Rennen)?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so etwas?

Schon einmal vielen Dank für euere Hilfe.


----------



## mete (31. Oktober 2013)

Du brauchst nene passenden Steuersatz und eine Gabel, die ungefähr 45cm hoch baut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (1. November 2013)

Und wenn ich da eine Gabel 11/8 Zoll einbauen möchte, was nehme ich denn da für einen Steuersatz? Vor allem, wenn ich z.B. einen Rewel Rahmen mit Fatty-Lagerschalen habe?
Weiß da jemand etwas?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2013)

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/Steuersatz-fuer-Headshokrahmen-auf-1-1/8-1

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...teuersatz-Cannondale-2-auf-1-1-8-schwarz.html


----------



## zett78 (28. September 2015)

Gibt es aktuelle Empfehlungen, welche Starrgabeln optisch gut ans Steuerrohr des F29 passen würden?!


----------

